# Totalüberwachung des Zahlungsverkehrs



## Captain Picard (18 November 2004)

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,328199,00.html


> *Der geräuschlose Tod des Bankgeheimnisses*
> Am 1. April 2005 löst sich das Bankgeheimnis in Luft auf. Mit einem weit reichenden
> Gesetz hat Finanzminister Hans Eichel dafür gesorgt, dass Fiskus, Sozialbehörden
> und Arbeitsämter die finanziellen Verhältnisse jedes Bürgers ausschnüffeln dürfen
> ...


kein Aprilscherz....

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2004)

passend zum Thema:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53389


> Datenschützer sieht gefährlichen Trend zu mehr Kontrolle und Überwachung
> Der Bundesbeauftragte für den Datenschutz, Peter Schaar, hat in seiner Rede auf der
> 28. Datenschutzfachtagung in Köln seine Besorgnis über die Probleme durch wachsende
> Überwachungs- und Kontrollmöglichkeiten ausgedrückt.


cp


----------



## stieglitz (18 November 2004)

Wer erinnert sich noch an das Jahr 1983 als eine Volkszählung geplant war? Gegen die damalige Befragung, mit eher harmlosen Fragen, wurde
ein riesiger Protest organisiert. Das ganze ging bis zum BVG und musste dann um 2 Jahre verschoben werden.

Gegen die heutige Datenschnüfflerei war das blos ein Klax. Aber heute scheint sich niemand mehr richtig darüber aufzuregen. Und mit der Begründung 9/11 kann man eh alles machen.

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Volkszählungsurteil

cu
Stieglitz


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Und mit der Begründung 9/11 kann man eh alles machen.


Letztendlich erreichen die Terroristen genau das,  was sie erreichen wollen : 

Die Zerstörung  der freiheitlich/demokratischen Strukturen und manchmal  hat man 
den Eindruck dass gerade die "Hüter"  der Demokratie geradezu dankbar dafür sind
(vom Paulus zum Saulus ...)  Der Bekehrte

cp


----------



## Captain Picard (18 November 2004)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53404


			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Nachdem c't schon im vorigen Oktober über die Begehrlichkeiten des Finanzministers
> und die Durchlöcherung des Bankgeheimnisses berichtete und die Abfragemöglichkeit
> nun schon eineinhalb Jahre in Betrieb ist, warum regt sich die Republik erst jetzt auf?
> * Wahrscheinlich haben nicht nur die Abgeordneten im vorigen Dezember gepennt,
> ...


hab mal im Spiegel Archiv gestöbert, Heise hat recht:  auch im Spiegel findet sich nichts über diesen Frontalangriff 
Die Medien scheinen  in ganz erheblichem  Maße gepennt zu haben...

cp


----------



## A John (18 November 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> kein Aprilscherz....


Ein Aprilscherz ist wohl eher das Amnesiegesetz der Bundesfinanzmafia.
Das läuft (zufällig?) im März 2005 aus.
So naiv und verzweifelt können wohl nur Politiker sein, die mit dem Rücken an der Wand stehen und allmählich in Panik verfallen.
Statt den Bürgern wenigstens die Illusion zu geben, man könne ihnen vertrauen, jagen sie auch noch die letzten Sparguthaben aus dem Land.

Man könnte meinen, der 9.11. war für die Politiker ein einmaliger Glücksfall, auf den sie lange gewartet haben.
Die Verwaltungsbehörden schaffen die Privatsphäre ab und das Innenministerium bastelt an einer Art "MFS reloaded". Von dem, was die alles in der Schublade haben, wagte Mielke wahrscheinlich noch nicht mal zu träumen. 
_[LeichteIronie]_
Mal sehen, wie lange die Grenzen noch offen sind. Zum Glück liegt München nahe der Alpen und die sind nicht in 1-2 Tagen abzuriegeln. Obwohl... Österreich wurde ja schon mal ..... _[/LeichteIronie]._

Gruss A. John


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (18 November 2004)

BSW, ab 01.01.2005 müßen die Provider auch allen E-Mail Verkehr Speichern (Ich glaube für 2 Jahre???), die bisherige Schonfrist endet dann.

Läuft wohl daruf hinaus entweder die vorteile Modernen Technik zu nutzen und rundum überwacht zu werden, oder Radikal alles zurück zu drehen (Barzahlung, nur Briefe schreiben etc. ) um nicht überwacht zu werden.


----------



## stieglitz (19 November 2004)

Bei Spiegel ist heute erneut ein Artikel dazu da:
Ausschnitt:
*Beschwerde in Karlsruhe

Das ist ungefähr so, als wenn die Polizei einen Zweitschlüssel zu sämtlichen Wohnungen erhielte - mit der Begründung, jedermann sei mutmaßlich Besitzer von Diebesgut, illegalen Drogen oder Raubkopien. Nirgendwo im westlichen Europa hat der Staat vergleichbare Kompetenzen. Eichels System, schimpft denn auch ein Banker "ist das, was Stasi-Chef Mielke gerne gehabt hätte, sich aber nicht leisten konnte". Der renommierte Steuerrechtsprofessor und Anwalt Gunter Widmaier hält den Schnüffelparagraphen für nicht mit dem Grundgesetz vereinbar: "Das macht den unbescholtenen Bürger kaputt." Der Jurist hat im Auftrag der im Kreis Borken ansässigen Volksbank Raesfeld zwei Verfassungsbeschwerden eingelegt.*

Vielleicht wacht die Presse doch noch auf.
Ich gebe einer Verfassungsbeschwerde durchaus Changen.

Schönes Wochenende
Stieglitz


----------



## Captain Picard (19 November 2004)

Auch die Datenschützer schlagen Alarm:
http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53454



> Datenschützer: Überwachung ist eine "Gefahr für die Sicherheit"
> ..
> Ultima ratio der Sicherheitspolitiker seien Repression und Überwachung.
> ...
> Der neue Bundesdatenschutzbeauftragte Peter Schaar kritisierte in seinem Vortrag unter anderem die Tendenz, dass Sicherheit viel umfassender definiert werde,* um gegen jedes regelwidrige Verhalten vorgehen und damit das Verhalten des unschuldigen Durchschnittsbürgers kontrollieren zu können. Als Beispiel führte er die in der öffentlichen Diskussion bislang kaum wahrgenommenen Abrufmöglichkeiten der Kontodaten durch Finanzbehörden auf, die das "Gesetz zur Förderung der Steuerehrlichkeit" (PDF) ermöglicht.* Das Gesetz war durch den Bundestag einstimmig verabschiedet worden, nachdem das Terrorismusbekämpfungsgesetz zwei Jahre zuvor die Banken zur Bereithaltung einer Datenbank mit Kontodaten für die Sicherheitsbehörden verpflichtet hatte, um Geldströme von Verdächtigen leichter aufspüren zu können.


man beachte * einstimmig verabschiedet * 
alle Parlamentarier ob schwarz, gelb , grün, rot , rotrot haben  also zugestimmt ..... 

cp


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (19 November 2004)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> ...
> Vielleicht wacht die Presse doch noch auf.
> Ich gebe einer Verfassungsbeschwerde durchaus Changen.
> 
> ...



Unwahrscheinlich, ich vermute das da im Zweifel ein dezenter Hinweis der Staatsmacht erfolgt, weil, man könne sich ja sonst mal das Konto des Journalisten B/Juristen A anschauen und mit wem er so Kontakt hat. Letztendlich höhlt das sogar den Informantenschutz aus. Und ich behaupte mal, das ist ein beabsichtigter Nebeneffeckt.

Man sollte mal überlegen warum die Deutschen so "Zahm" sind, doch nur weil man Sie rundum Finanzell im Griff hat, nicht weil wir so "friedlich" sind.


----------



## johinos (20 November 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> man beachte * einstimmig verabschiedet *
> alle Parlamentarier ob schwarz, gelb , grün, rot , rotrot haben  also zugestimmt .....


Müssen die eine Not haben wegen der Finanzen.  Würden die denn bei einem Konkurs alle arbeitslos?


----------



## Rechenknecht (21 November 2004)

Captain Picard schrieb:
			
		

> http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,328199,00.html
> *Der geräuschlose Tod des Bankgeheimnisses*
> cp



Habe gerade beim Lesen in einem anderen Forum diesen Beitrag gefunden:
http://www.stephankrieger.de/board/viewtopic.php?p=11669#11669


----------



## stieglitz (22 November 2004)

r.lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> stieglitz schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bisher gab es keine Hinweise, dass das BVG auf "dezente Hinweise" der Politik reagiert.Das BVG hat schon viele Urteile gefällt, die der Politik sehr unangenehm waren.
Gruß
Stieglitz


----------



## Plattenputzer (22 November 2004)

Nicht ganz zur Sache gehörend: 
1984, ich war ein junger Punkmusikant, sah ich im TV eine Diskussion zum Thema "Überwachungsstaat - Hat Orwell recht?" oder so ähnlich. 
Ein Professor, der sich selbst Zukunftsforscher schimpfte, behauptete, ein Überwachungsstaat sei technisch nicht realisierbar. Allein das Material für die Leitungen, um in den westlichen Industrienationen in jedem Wohnzimmer eine Überwachungskammera zu instalieren, würde die weltweiten Kupfervorkommen bei weitem überschreiten. Ha ha.
Ja ja, Atomkraftwerke sind sicher, die Notstandsgesetze dienen nur zu unserer eigenen Sicherheit (Danke, Herr Exbundeskanzler), und wer nix zu verbergen hat, braucht auch keine Angst zu haben.
Bullshit. 
Gepriesen sei der, leider zu kurz anhaltende, Schockzustand nach dem verlorenen Krieg, Diktatur und Völkermord, der dazu führte, dass die Gründungsväter der Repuplik das Grundgesetz zu einer Verfassung gemacht haben, die meist hinreichend die Rechte des Einzelnen schützt. 
Sogar Bakunin hätte sich mit dieser Verfassung wahrscheinlich ansatzweise wohlgefühlt. 
Das Urteil des Bundesverfassungsgericht wird aufzeigen, wie gesund unsere Demokratie zur Zeit noch ist.


----------



## stieglitz (22 November 2004)

*http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53529*

Na scheinbar wacht der Bundestag auch auf und entschärft die ganze Sache nocht etwas. Schaun mer mal.

*Hans Eichel wollen sie nach der überstürzten Verabschiedung des Gesetzes "zur Förderung der Steuerehrlichkeit" Ende 2003 zumindest eine Transparenzpflicht auferlegen: die betroffenen Bürger sollen zumindest über durchgeführte Kontenabfragen nachträglich informiert werden.*



http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53529


----------



## Captain Picard (9 Februar 2005)

*Re: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53529*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Na scheinbar wacht der Bundestag auch auf und entschärft die ganze Sache nocht etwas. Schaun mer mal.


http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,340783,00.html


> *Chancen für Verfassungsbeschwerde steigen*
> 
> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass Finanzminister Hans Eichels "Gesetz zur Förderung der Steuerehrlichkeit" vom Verfassungsgericht gekippt wird, sind gestiegen. Auch der Bundestag hält das Ausspionieren von Bankkunden durch den Fiskus inzwischen für bedenklich - und will das Gesetz nachträglich ändern.
> 
> Hamburg - Kurz vor Weihnachten verspüren auch Politiker eine gewisse Feiertagsmüdigkeit. * Als sich die Mitglieder des Bundestagsinnenausschusses jedoch im Dezember 2004 trafen, war ihnen klar, dass sie und viele ihrer Parlamentskollegen bei der Verabschiedung des "Gesetzes zur Förderung der Steuerehrlichkeit" nicht nur der üblichen Lebkuchen-Trägheit erlegen waren. Sie hatten tief und fest geschlafen.*


Guten Morgen ...

cp


----------



## stieglitz (9 Februar 2005)

Es ist schon schlimm wie teilweise von den Verwaltungen den Parlamenten Gesetze untergejubelt werden. Das gilt für alle Ebenen,
egal ob Gemeinderat, Landtag oder Bundestag. Die Abgeordneten haben oft gar keine Zeit den Gesetzestext richtig zu lesen, geschweige denn, sich ein Bild über die Auswirkungen dieses Gesetzes zu machen.
Aus Parteiräson zu ihrem Minister, wird dann abgenickt.  Wenn die Auswirkungen dann offensichtlich werden, geht das Geschrei los.

In diesem Fall hat der Finanzminister alle Abgeordneten über den Tisch gezogen. Man kann nur hoffen, dass der BGH dieses Gesetz stoppt. Die
Chancen stehen ja nicht schlecht.

cu
Stieglitz


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (9 Februar 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> ....
> In diesem Fall hat der Finanzminister alle Abgeordneten über den Tisch gezogen. Man kann nur hoffen, dass der BGH dieses Gesetz stoppt. Die
> Chancen stehen ja nicht schlecht.
> 
> ...



Da haben aber Otto und Zypries auch kräftige die Schlafmittel verteilt....


----------



## stieglitz (23 März 2005)

Ich hatte ein anderes Ergebnis erhofft. :evil: 

http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,347884,00.html
Verfassungsgericht weist Eilantrag gegen Online-Kontenabfrage zurück

Die geplante staatliche Überwachung von Bankkonten kann nach einer Entscheidung des Bundesverfassungsgerichts wie geplant zum 1. April in Kraft treten. Fortan kann der Fiskus sämtliche Kontostammdaten deutscher Bürger einsehen, ohne dass die Betroffenen informiert werden müssen.


----------



## johinos (23 März 2005)

stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> Fortan kann der Fiskus sämtliche Kontostammdaten deutscher Bürger einsehen, ohne dass die Betroffenen informiert werden müssen.


Genau das ist ja nicht der Fall. Sie müssen informiert werden. Abgelehnt wurde der Eilantrag, und das wohl nur, weil: "In ihrem Beschluss betonen die Verfassungsrichter die Bedeutung eines vom Bundesfinanzministerium verfügten Anwendungserlasses, der die Abfrage der Daten stark einschränkt." Und: "Da die Betroffenen spätestens im Nachhinein über die Maßnahme informiert werden müssten, sei zudem eine gerichtliche Kontrolle möglich." Ohne den Erlass hätte der Eilantrag wohl Erfolg gehabt. Jetzt muss die Entscheidung im normalen Verfahren abgewartet werden.


----------



## Anonymous (23 März 2005)

*RE: Ausschnüffeln von Konten*

Die Frage ist auch noch ob die Konten der Politiker genauso überwacht werden oder dass sich die Politiker sich Sonderregelungen beschließen
und nicht überwacht werden dürfen.

Das ist doch so bei denen:
Sie beschließen Gesetze, die nur für den Ottonormalbürger gelten und Politiker sind davon ausgenommen.

Nicht die Konten des Ottonormalbürgers, sondern die Konten der Politiker sollten überwacht werden.

Dann weiss man endlich mal, wo die ganzen schwarzen Gelder hinfließen.


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (24 März 2005)

*Re: RE: Ausschnüffeln von Konten*



			
				manuel schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist auch noch ob die Konten der Politiker genauso überwacht werden oder dass sich die Politiker sich Sonderregelungen beschließen
> und nicht überwacht werden dürfen.
> ...



Nur mit Zustimmung des Bundes/Land-Tages dem Sie in der Regel angehören. Ansonsten können die Herren Machen, was Sie wollen.

Aber das Problem sind MMn weniger die Finanzämter als mehr die Sozialbehörden aller Art. Denn:

1) Für die gilt der Erlass nicht
2) Sie haben in der Vergangenheit oft genug gegen die Vorschriften verstossen, und einfach Fakten geschaffen.
3) Sie machen das fast Orgasmenhaft gerne bei den Sozial Schwächsten der Gesellschaft, und da ist wennig Finanzeller Spielraum für sogenante "Verwaltungsfehler/Irrtümer" (Wer glaubt das eigentlich noch?)

Die ergänzenden Kommentare wg. Überwachungsstaat und Ausbeutungs-kontrollgesetz spare ich mir mal....


----------



## Counselor (24 März 2005)

*Re: http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/53529*



			
				stieglitz schrieb:
			
		

> *Hans Eichel wollen sie nach der überstürzten Verabschiedung des Gesetzes "zur Förderung der Steuerehrlichkeit" Ende 2003 zumindest eine Transparenzpflicht auferlegen: die betroffenen Bürger sollen zumindest über durchgeführte Kontenabfragen nachträglich informiert werden.*


Aufgewacht sind nur einige Experten. Das Gesetz verstößt gegen den Gleichheitssatz, das Rechtsstaatsprinzip und die Steuerhoheit:
http://www.otto-schmidt.de/ovs_buchhandel/sta_lese.pdf
Das Bundesverfassungsgericht lehnt den Erlass einer Einstweiligen Anordnung wegen Unvereinbarkeit mit dem Recht auf informationelle Selbstbestimmung ab. Die Entscheidung in der Hauptsache bezeichnet das Gericht als offen:
http://www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de/entscheidungen/rs20050322_1bvr235704
http://www.bundesverfassungsgericht.de/bverfg_cgi/pressemitteilungen/bvg05-028


----------



## stieglitz (22 April 2005)

Das das gleich so heftig wird, hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Was machen die, wenn der BGH das Gesetz doch noch kippt?
Also vorsorglich noch so schnell als möglich alles was nur geht abfragen.




			
				SpOn schrieb:
			
		

> Behörden überprüfen täglich Tausende von Konten
> 
> Fiskus und Arbeitsämter machen von ihrem seit Anfang April weitgehend unbeschränkten Zugriffsrecht auf die Kontodaten der Bürger regen Gebrauch. Seit Inkrafttreten des neuen Gesetzes zur Förderung der Steuerehrlichkeit überprüfen deutsche Behörden einem Zeitungsbericht zufolge jeden Tag mehr als 2000 Datensätze. mehr...



http://www.spiegel.de/wirtschaft/0,1518,352763,00.html


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (22 April 2005)

Was hast du denn gedacht? Gerade die Arbeitsämter machen wg. Hartz IV Regen gebrauch davon. Wenn am meisten Arbeitslose "Auslisten" kann wird bei seine Chef in der Gunst steigen. Dann macht man halt eine Kontoabfrage, und sendet mal pro forma eine Bescheid, das aufgrund der Abfrage bla bla...kein ALG - II mehr gezahlt wird. Basta! Bis die Klage entscheiden ist, bist du entweder Verhungert, oder hast beweisen das du ohne ALG-II leben kannst, also dir kein ALG-II zusteht. 

Ich behaupte, bei ALG-II ist das zur Regelanfrage mutiert, egal was in den Gesetzen/Verordnungen steht. Papier ist bekanntlicht geduldig, und ich glaube nicht, das die Banken die Zugriffe Protokolieren (Dürfen).

Die Aktuellen Politische Entwicklung/Richtung in der BRD bekämpft weder Armut noch Arbeitslosigkeit noch Grundrechtsbedrohenden Terrorismuß, sonder bekämpft die Armen, die Arbeitslosen und Terrorisiert auf infantile Weise Personen die dagegen Aufbegehren könnten und die die Gemeinschaftsschädigende Neokapitalistische Wirtschaftsordnung in Frage stellen.

IMHO entwickelt sich die Abwehr der terroristischen Bedrohung und die Bekämpfung der Arbeitslosigkeit  immer mehr zur Gefahr für die Freiheitlichen und Sozialen Werte unseres Rechtesystemes, zu gunsten eines Brutalkapitalistischen und Rundum-Überwachten Ausbeutungsstaat.

Sicher mage es "wo anders" Schlimmer sein, aber ist das ein Vorbild für uns und unser bisheriges Wertesystem?


Edit: "die die" ergänzt


----------



## Telekomunikacja (22 April 2005)

r.lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Personen die dagegen Aufbegehren könnten



Wenn sie's wenigstens tun würden. Ich sehe da keine... :cry:


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (22 April 2005)

Gerade wurde in der Aktuellen Stunde (WDR 3 TV) gesagt, das die Staatlichen Behörden die Abfragequote in den nächsten Monaten Deutlich erhöhen wollen... :evil: 


Ich glaube ich löse bald alle Konten auf...


----------



## drboe (22 April 2005)

r.lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ich löse bald alle Konten auf...


Schwierig, weil bargeldlose Zahlung oder gar Abbuchung so verbreitet ist. Selbst Arbeitslosengeld, ALG II und Sozialhilfe gibt es bargeldlos. Das heißt nun nicht, dass man sich diese Schnüffelei gefallen lassen muss. Aber man muss wohl diesen Staat, seine Struktur, Vertreter und Organe neu gründen/besetzen. Ein Staat, der seine Bürger als Demokratie- und  Sicherheitsrisiko bzw. als Straftäter ansieht, der sie an ausländische Mächte ausliefert, sie per Video und in der Wohnung überwacht, Telefone abhört, Post, Mails und Internetnutzung kontrolliert, die Bewegungsfreiheit beschränkt und Bewegungsprofile erstellt, der DNA DBs anlegt, anlaßlose Personenkontrollen billigt, Hoheitsaufgaben an nicht legitimierte Gruppen der EU Bürokratie übertragt usw. usf., der hat die Legitimation demokratisch genannt zu werden schon lange verloren.

M. Boettcher


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2005)

r.lorenz schrieb:
			
		

> Ich glaube ich löse bald alle Konten auf...


Hast Du was zu verbergen? :lol:


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (22 April 2005)

Jetzt stell dir mal vor, du hebst 100€ mehr vom Konto ab als der Durchschnitt, zb. um 1x im Monat ins Ero-Center zu gehen. Der ALG-II Mitarbeiter findet diese Abhebung z.B in den Kontoauszügen der letzten 2 Jahre, und behauptet, du hast 2400€ bei Seite geschafft. 
1) Was geht denn das an?
2) Wie willst du es beweisen, die "Damen" zum Amt Schleifen?

oder, der zuständige Finazbeamte macht das, und  befragt dann deine Frau zu dem Thema?

Finde ich dann nicht mehr so lustig, und mir fallen noch einige Sachen mehr ein die ganz Legal sind, aber Trotzdem nicht bekannt werden sollen, z.B AIDS-test etc.

Leicht OT:
Mit der Bergründung "Hast Du was zu verbergen" kann man auch eine Video-Kammera unter der Bettdecke montieren, um dir bei gewissen Tätigkeiten "Illegale Sexuelle Neigungen" zu unterstellen.

Nur mal so aus der "Geschichtskiste", Stalin hat die Lebensläufe sehr vieler Menschen Analysieren lassen, und bei Ungünstiger Prognose diese in die Lager verbringen lassen. 

Ich sehe dann schon die "vorbeugende Hinrichtung" aufgrund von Terroristischen Neigungen am Horizont erscheinen...


----------



## Reducal (22 April 2005)

... Deine Phantasie in Ehren, aber soweit ist es hier D nun doch lange noch nicht. Ich kenne die Gesetzmäßigkeiten, Tatbestandsmerkmale und Weisung nicht, die zu den Schnüffeleien führen. Doch ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass "verdachtsunabhängige" Recherchen mehr brauchen als den Gutwill eines Beamten. Deine Beispiele hinken mEn gewaltig - Täter/Verdächtige/Betroffene genießen in behördlichen Verfahren auch einen Schutz von Amts wegen und da nehme ich mal an, dass es eher nicht zu solchen Horrorszenarien kommen wird.


----------



## Eisenbahnfan (23 April 2005)

Zum Thema "Rechtsstaat" und das kann in D nicht passieren,
wir haben uns auch nicht vorstellen könne, das Deutsche Polizeibeamte mit Folter drohen...

Im Übrigen empfehle ich dir mal die Recherche in einschlägigen "ALG+Sozial" Foren, da werden von Seiten der Behörden einfach Fakten geschaffen und zum Teil höchstrichterliche Rechtsprechung einfach Ignoriert oder ins Gegenteil verkehren, so das das Ganze einer Gerichtlichen Prüfung (Nach Jahren) nicht Standhält  aber trotzdem die betroffenen in größte Not Stürzen. 

Kanst du mir mal erklären, warum einem krebskranken der Kühlschrank verweigert wird, den er für seine Medikamente braucht, mit der Begründung "Er soll sich nicht so anstellen!". Bis das Gericht das entschieden hätte, währe der Mann Tod gewesen. 

(Und nun kömme mir bitte keiner mit "Einstweiliger Verfügung", Sozialbehörenden sind im verschleppen solcher Anordnungen geübt, bis sich das Problemm "Biologisch" erledigt....)

Nur damit wir uns Richtig verstehen, das ist wirklich Passiert und im Internet nach zu lesen. Aber das sind ja immer "Einzelfälle" nicht war...

Also, welchen Grund gibt es noch an eine Gesetzestreue des Staates und seiner Beamten/Angestellten zu glauben, wenn es gegen die Bevölkerung geht, und warum soll das bei der Kontenabfrage anders sein?

Die EDV-Schnittstelle ist da, Kontrolle auserhalb der Ämter nicht möglich, also Bahn frei zum Schnüffeln. Ist ja nett das im Gesetz eine Benachrichtigung drinn ist, aber wer will/kann/darf das Kontrollieren, der Vorgesetzte des Beamten etwa?


----------

